# Presa Canario or Cane corso breeders?



## lovedogs1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anybody know if there are any Presa Canario or Cane Corso breeders in the UK? I would really love one of these dogs as they are rare in the UK and would love something a bit "different"


----------



## riffraffdeefer (Jul 11, 2008)

.: Tres Alida Presa Canarios :. Presa Canarios Puppies For Sale


----------



## riffraffdeefer (Jul 11, 2008)

Boleyn Cane Corso - UK Cane Corso Breeders

would love a presa or a corso aswell.
they are still a relivetly unknown breed in the uk.
I too would like one as its something different.


----------



## chezkat (Mar 2, 2010)

My boy is a cane corso, presa canario and neo mastiff cross. He is an absolute joy as a dog and cant fault him in anyway. Hes only 6 month old but acts like a golden oldie! Except those few moments! Can you see those breeds in him? I always say he is a mastiff cross as hardly anyone knows what breeds I'm talking about!


----------



## lovedogs1 (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks for that. very helpful.


----------



## lovedogs1 (Apr 1, 2010)

chezcat he is a beautiful pup.


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

they are specialized breeds and should not be taken on lightly. in saying that they are lovely breeds and devoted to the family to the end. they can be dominant, this is why a lot of them end up in rescues.


----------



## chezkat (Mar 2, 2010)

lovedogs1 said:


> chezcat he is a beautiful pup.


Thank you, he knows it and so do I! Hes quite a pansy sometimes, doesnt like rain and tiptoes through puddles like Ive never seen before! Very chilled but loves a burst of energy! Very good guard dog but had no agression towards people or visitors. Or postmen, I think Troys scared of them! Have had 'Is he a boxer?' quite offen though funnily!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't know of any breeders but my local rescue has a puppy that we are pretty sure is a Presa Canario.

Have a look at her here:

RSPCA Macclesfield - Dogs to be Rehomed


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

COUPLE OF CANE CORSO'S LOOKING FOR SPECIAL HOMES HERE.
Cane Corso » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

and this handsome Presa is looking for a home too.

Presa Canario » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


----------



## presaowner (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi I am a breeder of presa canarios please check my site Presa Canario Breeders And Pups For Sale as we have a litter due the end of this year.

thanks you

nick


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

presaowner said:


> Hi I am a breeder of presa canarios please check my site Presa Canario Breeders And Pups For Sale as we have a litter due the end of this year.
> 
> thanks you
> 
> nick


Concerning that you are taking deposits on pups of this breed without vetting the potential owners! Nice pay for pup via paypal


----------



## presaowner (Mar 19, 2010)

actually no it is not the paypal is actually a buffer it just filters out the potential time wasters. ALL potential owners get vetted who then get vetted again when they come to view the dogs at 4-6 weeks and ALL monies refunded if i think they are unsuitable. Please keep your remarks to your self before you understand the methodology behind it. 

1. This way i control who comes to my door, and only people who have any commitment to the breed will be allowed 

2. Only people who express an interest in the dog will be allowed to my home and they will be vetted prior and photos of the potential home will be requested. 

3. It saves people wasting my time with continuous phonecalls and no shows at my door.

4. It makes sure they do not go go bad homes as i get to meet them in person before they purchase at 4-6 weeks.

The only reason i joined this forum is as some jumped dog do gooder commented on my website previously who then apologised.

I am a very successful business person who only does this for my dogs and only my dogs, who are nothing but my pets. I do not do this for the money and lucky enough i live in the cyber age and understand the internet and marketing.

thank you

Nick


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

presaowner said:


> actually no it is not the paypal is actually a buffer it just filters out the potential time wasters. ALL potential owners get vetted who then get vetted again when they come to view the dogs at 4-6 weeks and ALL monies refunded if i think they are unsuitable. Please keep your remarks to your self before you understand the methodology behind it.
> 
> 1. This way i control who comes to my door, and only people who have any commitment to the breed will be allowed
> 
> ...


By taking a deposit aren't you entering into a legal contract to supply a puppy?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

hawksport said:


> By taking a deposit aren't you entering into a legal contract to supply a puppy?


I did think that too, this is why i dont take deposits


----------



## presaowner (Mar 19, 2010)

No you are not; a deposit is only a reservation of your choosen product (consumer law) and nothing more, i suggest you check your statuatory rights. You are more than entitled to reserve and it is at the discretion of the wholesaler if he chooses to relinquish you from your contract. read the law folks.

Thanks

nick


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

presaowner said:


> No you are not; a deposit is only a reservation of your choosen product (consumer law) and nothing more, i suggest you check your statuatory rights. You are more than entitled to reserve and it is at the discretion of the wholesaler if he chooses to relinquish you from your contract. read the law folks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> nick


Oh ok them has this always been the law or a new thing?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

presaowner said:


> No you are not; a deposit is only a reservation of your choosen product (consumer law) and nothing more, i suggest you check your statuatory rights. You are more than entitled to reserve and it is at the discretion of the wholesaler if he chooses to relinquish you from your contract. read the law folks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> nick


Interesting. So a breeder could in theory take any number of £100 deposits, keep them in their bank earning interest for six months and then refund the deposits and keep the interest


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Interesting. So a breeder could in theory take any number of £100 deposits, keep them in their bank earning interest for six months and then refund the deposits and keep the interest


Anyone want to reserve a puppy


----------



## presaowner (Mar 19, 2010)

What verbal contract would ever stand up in a court of law? People only try to make a verbal agreement stick when a deposit is paid to ensure a sale. If you were taken to court for a refund of the money which you entered into on such an agreement you would lose. I did run a multi million pound turn over Property Company and was on the end of many Directors guarantees or personal guarantees for credit when I opened accounts after the business folded with the credit crunch, I now speak from bitter first hand experience.

Thanks

N


----------



## presaowner (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting theory, but dont you ever put a deposit on a house, a car, a bike etc?? Exactly the same concept and always refundable if the vendor agrees?? Dont you concur Hawksport?


----------



## presaowner (Mar 19, 2010)

Out of interest Hawksport, how do you go about selling your parrots? Do you take deposits?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

presaowner said:


> Out of interest Hawksport, how do you go about selling your parrots? Do you take deposits?


Never took a deposit. All sold by recomendations from previous buyers and all can be returned at any time for a full refund whatever their condition. I bred them I will take responsibility for them for their lifetime.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

have you tried cane corso and molosser rescue uk,jackie has dogs looking for homes but be warned if she doesnt think your suitable you wont get one,very dedicated lady,puts her heart n soul into her rescues


----------



## presaowner (Mar 19, 2010)

exactly the same here... i bid you adieu!


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

chezkat said:


> My boy is a cane corso, presa canario and neo mastiff cross. He is an absolute joy as a dog and cant fault him in anyway. Hes only 6 month old but acts like a golden oldie! Except those few moments! Can you see those breeds in him? I always say he is a mastiff cross as hardly anyone knows what breeds I'm talking about!
> View attachment 41582


this boy is so like alfred


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

presaowner said:


> What verbal contract would ever stand up in a court of law? People only try to make a verbal agreement stick when a deposit is paid to ensure a sale. If you were taken to court for a refund of the money which you entered into on such an agreement you would lose. I did run a multi million pound turn over Property Company and was on the end of many Directors guarantees or personal guarantees for credit when I opened accounts after the business folded with the credit crunch, I now speak from bitter first hand experience.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> N


But as the deposit is taken by paypal and a reciept is given is that still verbal?



presaowner said:


> Interesting theory, but dont you ever put a deposit on a house, a car, a bike etc?? Exactly the same concept and always refundable if the vendor agrees?? Dont you concur Hawksport?


*IF* the vendor agrees. If not the contract is binding and the vendor can keep the deposit. As far as I know a contract can't be binding to only one side.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

presaowner said:


> exactly the same here... i bid you adieu!


totally uncalled for,i wasnt being nasty or funny


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

presaowner said:


> Hi I am a breeder of presa canarios please check my site Presa Canario Breeders And Pups For Sale as we have a litter due the end of this year.
> 
> thanks you
> 
> nick





presaowner said:


> No you are not; a deposit is only a reservation of your choosen product (consumer law) and nothing more, i suggest you check your statuatory rights. You are more than entitled to reserve and it is at the discretion of the wholesaler if he chooses to relinquish you from your contract. read the law folks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> nick





presaowner said:


> What verbal contract would ever stand up in a court of law? People only try to make a verbal agreement stick when a deposit is paid to ensure a sale. If you were taken to court for a refund of the money which you entered into on such an agreement you would lose. I did run a multi million pound turn over Property Company and was on the end of many Directors guarantees or personal guarantees for credit when I opened accounts after the business folded with the credit crunch, I now speak from bitter first hand experience.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> N





presaowner said:


> Interesting theory, but dont you ever put a deposit on a house, a car, a bike etc?? Exactly the same concept and always refundable if the vendor agrees?? Dont you concur Hawksport?





presaowner said:


> exactly the same here... i bid you adieu!


From this sort of behaviour and attitude, I personally do not recommend going into business with this person's breeding establishment. Nobody wants an immature breeder.

OP, please rescue one if you seriously decide to get one of these dogs. There are very few breeders that are accessible in the UK, and to be honest all of the dogs in rescues will probably trace back to these breeders anyways. I would rather support a rescue over unethical breeding!

Good luck.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Would be interested to know, what makes a "good" presa canario owner and a good home for your pups?
What would you be looking for as regards lifestyle, experience etc. and what would be a no-no?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Cane Corso - Babinta web page

good website 

i like them but a CAO is my next big breed x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Having now spoken to a friend of a friend who is a consumer advisor in Trading Standards this is what I have been told.
If you take a deposit on a puppy that forms a legal contract to supply a puppy.
If you don't supply a puppy the buyer is entitled to a refund of the deposit plus
If the purchaser's have incurred additional expenses in anticipation of the contract, they may have a claim for consequential loss. This would include beds,collars, leads, food ect.
If the price agreed was a particularly attractive price compared to the usual market price, the purchaser may have a claim for loss of bargain. So you would have to pay the difference between the price of your puppies and the price of equivalent puppies elsewhere.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Having now spoken to a friend of a friend who is a consumer advisor in Trading Standards this is what I have been told.
> If you take a deposit on a puppy that forms a legal contract to supply a puppy.
> If you don't supply a puppy the buyer is entitled to a refund of the deposit plus
> If the purchaser's have incurred additional expenses in anticipation of the contract, they may have a claim for consequential loss. This would include beds,collars, leads, food ect.
> If the price agreed was a particularly attractive price compared to the usual market price, the purchaser may have a claim for loss of bargain. So you would have to pay the difference between the price of your puppies and the price of equivalent puppies elsewhere.


Nice one thats good to know


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

presaowner said:


> Hi I am a breeder of presa canarios please check my site Presa Canario Breeders And Pups For Sale as we have a litter due the end of this year.
> 
> thanks you
> 
> nick


hip scores... 'excellent':confused1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd love a cane corso but think carefully before you get one or a presa neither are particularly easy dogs and require a lot of training and socialisation from a young age.


----------



## DOGMAN (Dec 3, 2010)

chezkat said:


> My boy is a cane corso, presa canario and neo mastiff cross. He is an absolute joy as a dog and cant fault him in anyway. Hes only 6 month old but acts like a golden oldie! Except those few moments! Can you see those breeds in him? I always say he is a mastiff cross as hardly anyone knows what breeds I'm talking about!
> View attachment 41582


thats a nice dog you got there, i also like to get a cane corso maybe a cross mastiff. i like to get this dog for the way it looks and also for protection, not that i cant defend myself but the area i live in is pritty ruff so i think a dog like this may scare off the baddies. I have never come across one face to face so i dont know what they are really like temperament wise, i read they guard properties tho. there are a few german Sheppard and pitbulls around where i live and they and they are quite viscous bark if you were walking past , and mainly the dudes with the pitbulls are not that mature so it does worry you when walking past wether they are in control or not. For this reason im considering a dog like the cane corso but is this a wise decision, i may add i love dogs and am totally against dog abuse, dog fighting, animal cruelty ect i just feel the need to have a dog that can hold his ground and protect me and my family. i have been told by some of my cousins to report those with the pitbulls but i just dont have the heart to do that , instead i rather have a dog that can warn off any threats that may come


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I find it so sad - two posters wanting this breed because they are 'a bit different' and another for the way it looks and protection.


----------



## DOGMAN (Dec 3, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> I find it so sad - two posters wanting this breed because they are 'a bit different' and another for the way it looks and protection.


dude i do know about about dogs and how to look after them , its not like i want to put it into a ring and fight i just need a deter-ant that can back it up if need be. this dog will be getting all the food in the world and a lot attention, never have i hit a dog nor will plan for it to fight but warning strangers off is all i need. im not an irresponsible person asking for trouble, but in my area its either having a dog that can help you or a knife or worse a gun. now you may say have phone and ring the police but that may not save me but a dog might. look at these police with there k9 units they are responsible with there dogs as i plan to be with mine.

let me ask you what would be your alternative to living in a rough area surrounded by trouble ?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

DOGMAN said:


> let me ask you what would be your alternative to living in a rough area surrounded by trouble ?


a) move
b) burgular / personal alarm

Dogs are not weapons !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOGMAN (Dec 3, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> a) move
> b) burgular / personal alarm
> 
> Dogs are not weapons !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


moving house is not easy as that, alarm may protect me inside but not outside

duhh there animals


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

DOGMAN said:


> moving house is not easy as that, alarm may protect me inside but not outside
> 
> duhh there animals


if you're no.1 reason for owning the breed is protection you shouldn't be considering buying a dog. simple as.


----------



## Bast_Amor (Dec 16, 2010)

my mother bought a presa 2 years ago and she is as mad as a box of frogs, she storms around the house after flys and is always up to something but she is lovely and very very pretty. we didnt know at the time of buying her that they guy was dog fighting with a huge group of people all over the midlands as after we got her he was arrested my mother is just thankful she got her as she feared what may of happened if she was left. but they are great dogs but im more bullmastiffs


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Now this is odd. On Its Me or the Dog the other day victoria Stilwell had a presa canario to deal with, and it is the first time I have ever heard of one. Now I come across this thread.

On the programme there was a couple with three year old twins who thought they were buying this dog for protection and were going to have her trained as a guard dog. By visiting trainers of these dogs and sizing up the situation, it was agreed that this is not a dog to be trained for protection if you have a family. Do you?

They can be extremely dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

So another breed that will appeal to the numpties then 

"Presa are typically strong-tempered animals not suitable for the novice dog owner; they do best with an experienced handler".


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

DOGMAN said:


> duhh there animals


And you're a dick.

Seeing as we're calling a spade a spade here


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

meet a guy occasionally with 2 cane corso's . says they are trained as protection dogs and has to hide in the bushes with his dogs if we are walking ours lmao.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

hawksport said:


> By taking a deposit aren't you entering into a legal contract to supply a puppy?





presaowner said:


> No you are not; a deposit is only a reservation of your choosen product (consumer law) and nothing more, i suggest you check your statuatory rights. You are more than entitled to reserve and it is at the discretion of the wholesaler if he chooses to relinquish you from your contract. read the law folks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> nick


This deposit is totally refundable up until the puppy is 6 weeks old then it becomes a binding contract under consumer law, where i have to provide you with a puppy or if the puppy is not suitable due to ill health or any other ailment has to be replaced. 

This is taken from your website under the paypal link

So if the buyer pays the deposit but then cant get up to see the pup untill after its 6 weeks old for some reason or another does that mean that they dont get a refund and you have to supply them with a puppy whether you have vetted them or not?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> So if the buyer pays the deposit but then cant get up to see the pup untill after its 6 weeks old for some reason or another does that mean that they dont get a refund and you have to supply them with a puppy whether you have vetted them or not?


Yes it does and the refund is not necessarily just the deposit paid there would be a possibility to claim for expenses for travel, for anything bought in anticipation of receiving a puppy beds, food ect and if the puppy was advertised at a lower than usual price there could be a claim for loss of bargain to make up the difference between the puppy a deposit was paid for and the price of an equivlent puppy elsewhere.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

these dogs are just beautifull i have completly fell in love what beautifull dogs...all u idoits who think a dog can be used as a weapon or for protection are wrong u should NEVER use an animal for that purpose idiots who do end up being mauled or bitten or even worse other people or children do!! its complete stupidity anybody should know that seems its always the case "it wont happen to me" well u would get the shock of ur bloody life if it did no good breeder would sell to an idiot like u!!...and thank god!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

not my cup of tea but do see a few advertised near me (essex/london)

unless you train your dog how would it protect you? Never understood that, German shepherds need LOTS of socialization, that way they can tell what is a threat or not, people that keep them indoors 24/7 so they bark at everything think its great, are just sad idtios who shouldnt own a dog.

when I see these prats with staffy walking along with a £100 gold/black leather harness's on them I laugh, they look So stupid 'im well ard me!' haha!

i actually though canes were banned in the UK, I must be thinking of a different breed, the tosa i think?


----------



## lovedogs1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm the original poster of this thread and i can see it has caused some debate amongst people. Firstly there is nothing wrong with wanting a dog because it may be rare or different, i love all dogs irespective of breed but we all sometimes prefer one breed to another. At the end of the day if you love and look after your dog, teach it to be a "good citizen" then it doesn't matter if you have a dog the size of your hand or as big as a horse.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

lovedogs1 said:


> I'm the original poster of this thread and i can see it has caused some debate amongst people. Firstly there is nothing wrong with wanting a dog because it may be rare or different, i love all dogs irespective of breed but we all sometimes prefer one breed to another. At the end of the day if you love and look after your dog, teach it to be a "good citizen" then it doesn't matter if you have a dog the size of your hand or as big as a horse.


It does matter if its going to be used for protection!

These types of dog are not for the novice and can be very dangerous in the wrong hands.

What do you do if your cane wants to attack someone.......your not going to stop it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

lovedogs1 said:


> I'm the original poster of this thread and i can see it has caused some debate amongst people. Firstly there is nothing wrong with wanting a dog because it may be rare or different, i love all dogs irespective of breed but we all sometimes prefer one breed to another. At the end of the day if you love and look after your dog, teach it to be a "good citizen" then it doesn't matter if you have a dog the size of your hand or as big as a horse.


There's nothing wrong with getting dogs like presas or corsos if you're going to train and socialise them well. I love big mastiff type dogs but I'd never have one as a weapon


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> not my cup of tea but do see a few advertised near me (essex/london)
> 
> unless you train your dog how would it protect you? Never understood that, German shepherds need LOTS of socialization, that way they can tell what is a threat or not, people that keep them indoors 24/7 so they bark at everything think its great, are just sad idtios who shouldnt own a dog.
> 
> ...


Only pitbulls, tosas, filia brasilieros and dogo argentinos are banned in the UK. Corsos are perfectly legal although if idiots keep getting them to look 'ard and have them snarling on the end of the lead it's debateable how long they'll stay that way


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Only pitbulls, tosas, filia brasilieros and dogo argentinos are banned in the UK. Corsos are perfectly legal although if idiots keep getting them to look 'ard and have them snarling on the end of the lead it's debateable how long they'll stay that way


thanks for the info! i see a couple pitbulls fosale, they say 'american staffs?' or justplan old pitbull, i emailed them and said i thought they were banned and the girl replied saying that they arent and her dads a policeman! was only this year to!


----------



## MAGNUSTHECORSO (Sep 10, 2015)

lovedogs1 said:


> Does anybody know if there are any Presa Canario or Cane Corso breeders in the UK? I would really love one of these dogs as they are rare in the UK and would love something a bit "different"


Hello there. I'm am the proud owner of MAGNUS he is 5 months Cane Corso. He is just over 70lbs and in very good shape. The most intelligent and trainable dog I have owned. I'm in Canada and am looking to sire or find a female to breed with. I know you are far away and hope you find one. They are truly a magnificent breed. Here is a pic.


----------



## MAGNUSTHECORSO (Sep 10, 2015)

lovedogs1 said:


> Does anybody know if there are any Presa Canario or Cane Corso breeders in the UK? I would really love one of these dogs as they are rare in the UK and would love something a bit "different"


MAGNUS is 5 months. 75 lbs . Highly intelligent. I socialized him quite a bit so he can differentiate normal behaviour from threatening g behaviour. At the leash free parks he is more concerned about guarding me and wife than playing puppy games. He does play but I can see he is focused on his breed characteristics that are loyalty and his job is to protect . He has been engaged by bigger dogs and has only showed aggression in defending himself when pushed repeatedly. As he is confident for a puppy he does not stand down from a fight when provoked. He is display g excellent guarding of the home in the last couple weeks. This breed I'd strong willed and dominant. Raising large breeds prior to this and research g the breed has been very helpful. Anyone desiring to own a Corso should be extremely confident. They are highly sensitive when it comes to Thier owners. At four months Magnus had learned all basic commands and some advanced. Do not need to continually treat this breed for training. Once trust is established and a Corso knows his place it will be much easier to train. Again structure and confidence are key to this breed. This is what I found.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

MAGNUSTHECORSO said:


> Hello there. I'm am the proud owner of MAGNUS he is 5 months Cane Corso. He is just over 70lbs and in very good shape. The most intelligent and trainable dog I have owned. I'm in Canada and am looking to sire or find a female to breed with. I know you are far away and hope you find one. They are truly a magnificent breed. Here is a pic.


I think you may be jumping the gun a bit thinking about breeding your 5 month old dog.
You need to see how well he matures, if he passes all relevant health tests (some of which he will have to be at least 24 months to know), what kind of temperament he ends up with (again, at least 3 to 4 years before you really know), you'll need a breed mentor to help you select the best bitch to suit his traits, etc., etc. 
Perhaps enjoy your pup right now and learn as much as you can about the breed before making plans to breed him?


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

MAGNUSTHECORSO said:


> MAGNUS is 5 months. 75 lbs . Highly intelligent. I socialized him quite a bit so he can differentiate normal behaviour from threatening g behaviour. At the leash free parks he is more concerned about guarding me and wife than playing puppy games. He does play but I can see he is focused on his breed characteristics that are loyalty and his job is to protect . He has been engaged by bigger dogs and has only showed aggression in defending himself when pushed repeatedly. As he is confident for a puppy he does not stand down from a fight when provoked. He is display g excellent guarding of the home in the last couple weeks. This breed I'd strong willed and dominant. Raising large breeds prior to this and research g the breed has been very helpful. Anyone desiring to own a Corso should be extremely confident. They are highly sensitive when it comes to Thier owners. At four months Magnus had learned all basic commands and some advanced. Do not need to continually treat this breed for training. Once trust is established and a Corso knows his place it will be much easier to train. Again structure and confidence are key to this breed. This is what I found.


also placing a five month old corso pup into situations where the pup has to defend itself , isn'tgoing to make a reliably good all round adult corso..


----------

